# Bear Grizzly vs Kodiak?



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

Take a look at these threads:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2334485

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=698299


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

To me the best value is the older ones vs the newer ones and the best of the older Bears is the Kodiak. I have owned at one time almost all of them from the late 50s to the Super K in '68 and '69. My two favorite shooters were the '62 Kodiak with the Brazilian rosewood riser the the '64 Kodiak. I liked them better than the Super K's for quickness. Others like the '59 and '60 models but I'd suggest replacing the fiber tips before doing lots of shooting with these two models.

'62 Kodiak







'64 Kodiak


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Draw weight minimums have done more to set back new shooters than any one thing I can think of. Very often 40# is too much to learn to shoot with proper form, if the archer can handle that weight it is only for a few shots then they keep shooting anway (after all this is a lot of fun) and ingrain bad habits. A better route is to purchase an inexpensive lightweight rig to learn on (Samick Sage), then work your way up to the 40 or 45# bow that you wish to hunt with. IF you spend some time reading old posts you will see the trend - There are countless stories of starting with too heavy of a bow, but I have yet to see one about someone starting off with a bow that is too light. As with all new Trad shooters, I recommend your first purchase be a book called "Shooting the Stickbow" ~$20. Oh, and I like the Kodiaks. If you had one 35# and one 45# you would have your bases well covered.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Kodiak's have always been the premier line and the Grizzly the blue collar line.

Are you looking new or used? 

If new I'd lean towards the '59 replica. Used? - the world is your oyster.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a 1964 Grizzly that is a sweet shooter, I shoot longbows mostly and prefer a bow with lighter mass weight, the Grizzly does not have the mass of the Super Kodiak but it comes to a matter of preference, more wood does not mean better bow in all cases.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

If we are talking about a brand new Bear bow, my vote is for the Grizzly. I think it is a better value for the money. And as you said, this is a FIRST recurve bow, and there will be many, many more. The Grizzly is a proven design, and in my opinion ,an excellent hunting bow. The difference in price between the Kodiak and the Grizzly will buy you a copy of Shooting the stick bow, a dozen Gold Tip arrows, a glove, a nice bag target,....(add what ever you want to the list)..... and TIME to learn what you want in your next bow.


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

I prefer the grip on a Kodiak to the grip on a '71+ Grizzly. The '59-62 Kodiaks have legions of followers.

That '64 Grizzly is beautiful!


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

If you are referring to the 59 re-issue Kodiak, I'd go with that. If you mean the Super K, that's a tough one. I like the longer length of the Super K, but prefer the simpler lines and smaller sight window on the Grizzly.


----------

